# Brand New 530I With Uncomfortable Seats



## Brucie1dog (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had several 5 series. This is the first one I've had without the multi-contour seats. The bottom cushion where my rear end rests seems extremely firm compared to my last car with the multi-contour seats. My back is killing me. The dealer said the multi-contour seats don't have anything to do with the bottom cushion just the back part. But the bottom cushion of my 2018 530I seemed far more comfortable. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve never found BMW seats 100% comfortable unless it’s in a 7. I pretty much refuse to take road trips in my E90 as I find the seats in that thing like sitting on plywood. I will say that I am impressed with new G20 seats comfort and softness which I know doesn’t really help you here.
Have you thought about maybe looking around online for a thin gel or memory foam pad?
I suppose someone could remove the leather and stick more padding in; but the leather is already pretty tight on the seat. I’m not sure how much extra you’ll add. None of these are ideal solutions but that’s about all I got.


----------



## Brucie1dog (Feb 25, 2012)

HotGrbg said:


> I’ve never found BMW seats 100% comfortable unless it’s in a 7. I will say that I am impressed with new G20 seats comfort and softness which I know doesn’t really help you here.
> Have you thought about maybe looking around online for a thin gel or memory foam pad?
> I suppose someone could remove the leather and stick more padding in but the leather is already pretty tight on the seat. I’m not sure how much extra you’ll add. None of these are ideal solutions but that’s about all I got.


I did try some different options from a local store called Relax The Back. They have great quality products. Although they made my rear end feel more comfortable they also raised my knees off the seat and it caused pain in another area. I am leasing the car so I doubt any adjustments can be made on adding more padding. Does the bottom seat cushion on the 7 feel much better than the 5?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I think it depends on the seat honestly. I donno what options are out there but occasionally I’ll sit in a 7 that seems more comfortable than other ones. I’ll sit down and say “oooo”.

Again this won’t help or maybe it will but I find the leather more “taught” and tighter than the new G20 series softex. I wasn’t a fan of softex until now. Personally it feels softer and more “marshmellow” than leather. A lot of people hate softex and previous generations I agree. I have no idea how it will hold up long term but I opted for softex over leather. The cheaper cost was just a bonus as far as I was concerned


----------



## Brucie1dog (Feb 25, 2012)

I do have the Dakota leather. My thoughts have always been if I am going to spend all that money on a car it better have leather. I need to go sit in a 7 series to start. I wonder if the seats in the A6 or E class are any softer?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The G30's seat foam is much less rigid than that in the F10. I prefer rigid foam. Yeah, it's hard on your wittle touchie at first. But, after ten hours in the car you realize that rigid foam is better. The G20's seat foam is hard. That actually puts check mark on the G20 side of the G20 vs. G30 list for my next car.

BMW let the marketing dweebs overrule the human factors engineers when picking the G30's seat foam.

I ended in a group on a vacation that included some kind of automotive consultant, and the topic of hard German car seats came up. He told a pretty good story about how when BMW started building cars in Spartanburg they started sourcing the seats from US manufacturers. One of the seat manufacturers called BMW up to see if they'd accidently spec'ed such a rigid foam.

On the G20 for 2022, they've made the Sensatec perforated, but no active ventilation though.


----------



## Brucie1dog (Feb 25, 2012)

I just can't figure out why there is such a tremendous difference in firmness between my 2018 with multi-contour and my 2021 without the multi-contour. It's night and day. The back of the new seat is fine. The 2018 with the multi-contour had an entirely different seat cushion that was far more comfortable.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

Seats are super individual and has been discussed at length. I really like the multi contour seats…









Very Uncomfortable Front Seats in 2020 530i


Hello everyone. We just bought a 2020 530i xDrive. It has dakota leather bucket seats and I find that after 45 to 60 minutes they start to become extremely uncomfortable and the pain starts in my hips legs and buttocks. This being our 5th BMW but 1st 5 series we were not too concerned with very...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------

